# Britnee then and britnee now



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

britnee then before she was rescued from the farm.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

britnee now



















Happy with her fellow Bs


----------



## Honey (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow she looks great. Shes lucky to have you.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She looks fantastic!! She's such a pretty girl and she is indeed so lucky to have you.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

HAHHA!! Awww...she looks so much better, and of course well taken care of! 


I like the unique way u spell her name. My Britney is just as you see


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow she definetly looks good now. Happy to see you taken good care of her

What was wrong with her before I mean, how come was she in such a bad shape ? I kind of missed somethings here i didn't even knew she was rescued =\


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh she looks so much better now. I'm so glad she's with you now rather than that horrible place!!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> I like the unique way u spell her name. My Britney is just as you see


Ok that was because all my chi name starts with B and ends with an E.

Bebe, Bowie, Brandee and Britnee


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello.Kittie said:


> Wow she definetly looks good now. Happy to see you taken good care of her
> 
> What was wrong with her before I mean, how come was she in such a bad shape ? I kind of missed somethings here i didn't even knew she was rescued =\


Thank you..she was having very bad skin problem at a farm we visited and the breeder didnt seems to want to do anything about it so we bought her and brought her to the vet..the rest was history..she's now a happy chihuahua compared to the sad looking one we saw when she was in the farm.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

you have done such a good job with her she really is gorgeous.
she looks so fox like in those first pictures.
well done you!!!!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

So looks so great !! God Bless you for rescuing her :thumbleft:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

wow she's so gorgeous! she is very very lucky to have you!!!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Louis said:


> Thank you..she was having very bad skin problem at a farm we visited and the breeder didnt seems to want to do anything about it so we bought her and brought her to the vet..the rest was history..she's now a happy chihuahua compared to the sad looking one we saw when she was in the farm.


That's horrible. I don't understand breeders sometimes.

The important thing is that she's okay and happy like you said !


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Awww....I'm so glad she had a mommy (angel) to save her!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She looks so great! You are such a great person to have saved her life


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks guys..btw I am her daddy not mommy.


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

She looks so much better now so glad you rescued her


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow!! You really did that little one a favor by rescueing her. She is lucky to have you in her life, sweet little princess.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

GOD bless your heart! She's so gorgeous now.....she's look totally different then compare to now.


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

awww she looks great now, it is nice to see and hear about people like you. She is lucky to have you.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm lucky to have her too.


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

OMG! seeing a dog like that just breaks my heart. Thank goodness for you. It was a match definately made in heaven. Not many people would buy a dog in that condition.


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

Bless your heart for saving her and bringing her to good health.
I didn't know she was rescue either. She looks so pretty and happy now.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she's beautiful louis


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank God She Found U!!! She looks so Beautiful!!! I am so glad shes doing so well now!!!Lucky Dog!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

there's a sparkle in her eyes now compare to before..that was pointed out by my friends when they see the difference..that's the differences a dog can be when they are happy and sad.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is so gorgeous!! You both are very lucky to have found each other. She looks so happy & healthy now, it's amazing!!!


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Louis said:


> there's a sparkle in her eyes now compare to before..that was pointed out by my friends when they see the difference..that's the differences a dog can be when they are happy and sad.


You are SO right! She "looks" happy- she is SMILING in the pics with you! And you are right aswell about the both of you being lucky to have each other! She is beautiful!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

wow you've done an amazing job with her its so great you found her!!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my god, that is a big difference!!!! She is such a beauty and looks gorgeous......on the first photos she looked like a poor little fox!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow, well done *HUGS*


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

wow it goes to show how love and care can change a dogs life! she looks very happy to be with you  :thumbleft:


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, wow... well done, you... she looks soooo different! She seems a lot happier... no wonder, with all the care you gave her...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Louis said:


> there's a sparkle in her eyes now compare to before..that was pointed out by my friends when they see the difference..that's the differences a dog can be when they are happy and sad.


I was just about to post that. Before her eyes were dull and sad, and now they're shiny and happy.
She's absolutely beautiful and lucky to be with you! :love5:


----------

